# Salutations!...HELP ME!



## Noel Keith (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello! My name is Noel. I'm a 16 year old boy from the U.S.

Not to brag or anything, but I'm extremely talented in composing music . I've had several years of piano, and really enjoy composing music! However, and this is a little embarrassing, I don't know how to recrete it in audio programs. Oh, I have software, but I can't seem to use it very well. I have little knowledge in any audio vocabulary, and don't have an instrument compatible with MIDI, (although, I have an old synthesiser from the early 90's :/). I'm sure I could write down some music on paper, but thats a different story. 

I'm EXTREMELY interested in composing music for video games, and I know I'd be good at it too. It's just that there's no way for me to create music on a program and post it online so people could hear it. 

Does anyone have ANY recommendations on how you could help me? Such as programs/ software to use, or just something to get me going? I don't know what to do, and I'd LOVE some tips from people with experience on electronic composition! I was referred to this forum in an email!

Anyway, all help would be greatly appreciated. o=?


----------



## Kralc (Dec 3, 2011)

Find a DAW that works for you (Cubase, Logic, ProTools, etc....) Buy some sample libraries that fit your style of composing (I'm guessing orchestral/concert) maybe start with a lib that has the entire orchestra, look here, http://www.soundsonline.com
Seeing as you're a pianist you'll probably want to play the parts in, so go find a decent midi keyboard, just browse until you find one that's in your price range, and seems to be well reviewed.
Then some monitors/plugins for mixing.

Just browse the web, here, anywhere. You'll find alot of good threads already started, on most of the questions you'll have.


----------



## JaredJn (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah, 
What Kralc said. It does take a good amount of time and money just to build up to the point where you want to be. 
You will need all of the items he has stated before. There is no particular order for them as well but if I were to put them in any sort of order from Most important to the least, it would be as followed:

-DAW (Logic, Cubase, Protools..)
-MIDI Keyboard
-Sample Libraries
-Monitors / Plugins / Interfaces

You can pretty much make a good amount of things with just the DAW and MIDI Keyboard to at least get you started in understanding some of the things and terms before going to spend on the Sample libraries. 

This forum is GREAT for learning a lot of Terms that you may not understand, but I'm sure if you search the internet enough, you will find a lot of info on the Technical aspect of all of this!

But, while you're at it, you might as well CONTINUE TO WRITE MUSIC and if you are in a band or have friends that play instruments, test it out with them. Live performances of your music are priceless and do as much as you can now before you get older and they all start *Charging* you for their services :wink:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome Noel. You will need at least: 
1.) good computer
2.) good libraries.
3.) nice interface (soundcard). 

All just like what Jared suggested. 

Some cheap interface has a free DAW like Cubase Essential. 
I am Cubase lover, but it is really difficult to operate. Once you can control it, you will love it just like Hans Zimmer.

At least needed 3 years for me to understand this digital music world (DAW with a computer) ----> with study and learn "everyday". Nothing goes instantly  Maybe you can reach your dreams faster than me. Love what you do will get something faster.

Best,


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello Noel, welcome to VI-C!

First things first - you need a keyboard! One with a USB connection and nothing else much will be fine to start.

Second - choose a DAW (Digital Audio Workstation). A cheap option for real DAW is the Sonar Studio X1 (there is a more expensive version, but the Studio should be ok to start). You might be ok to use your computer's built in soundcard to start - if so you'll need a program called ASIO4ALL (google search) to make it work with computer music programs. Another option is to go for a simple USB soundcard - which will sound better and work with lower latency (the time between hitting a key and hearing a noise). These usually come with DAW software... however Cubase LE is VERY limited. I've not too much experience of Pro Tools M powered, but I think that might be frustrating too. Ableton Live Lite - which some come with - I think might be a better starter option.

Then load up on free stuff and start experimenting! Get to know your DAW bit by bit. Native Instruments have free players of some of their stuff... ask around here for tips. Good luck!


----------

